# Carlos Delfino



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Hi guys

I know that Spurs will draft this guy of Skipper Bologna ...

In the last months he played a great basketball with triples ( f.e. last sunday 6/6 from 3 ) and wonderful dunks .

Attention at him !










































*lol* fans are crazy for him (delfino=dolphin in italian  )


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

What else can you tell me about him? I don't know who he is.

Is he a 2 guard? A small forward? Other than the last month, what are his stats? Height? Weight?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> What else can you tell me about him? I don't know who he is.
> 
> Is he a 2 guard? A small forward? Other than the last month, what are his stats? Height? Weight?


Hi Tom

Carlos is a guard/forward , 21 years old, height 200 cm, weight 105 kg.

In this season 2002-2003 he played 26 games with this stats pro game : *25.8* minutes, *9.8 points*, *49.2%* from 2 (2.3/4.8), *36%* from 3 (1.2/3.4) , *75%* from f.t. (1.5/2.1) , 1.1 dunk, 5.1 reb. , 2.0 assists.

In Eurolega he made *12.1* points and 6.0 reb. in *31.8* minutes.

He can be still better, and in this last 2 months he was game pro game even better ( last sunday 27 points ).

Gretz


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Here is an older thread about him.

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17240&highlight=Delfino


----------



## simon & simon (Mar 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> What else can you tell me about him? I don't know who he is.
> 
> Is he a 2 guard? A small forward? Other than the last month, what are his stats? Height? Weight?


please don't compare him to ginobili!!!

he is very very gifted athletically and an amazing rebounder for his size. good defender
unfortunately (now) there's not much else that he can do
he doesn't have great fundamentals, he is not a great shooter and not even a great passer; his jumpshot is average but basically i'd say that his major problem is:he just doesn't have soft hands

he doesn't impress me much


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>simon & simon</b>!
> 
> 
> please don't compare him to ginobili!!!
> ...


From some of the Comparisons and Evals being mentioned on this thread...
If he's athletic and gifted enough, then theirs plenty of room to adjust and learn in the NBA. I've never seen him play before, but if he's packed with Skills then he'll be just fine, as the League is always searching for prospects.


----------



## Neo (Oct 9, 2002)

*Carlos Delfino Profile*

Has excellent size, scoring ability for the NBA shooting guard position. Defense is his biggest attribute. Very precocious feel for the game. One of the top international prospects in his age group.

Great great Rebounder.


http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/carlosdelfino.htm

http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=BCV


----------

